# Some Close Ups...



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Been servicing that Seiko I bought from Neil a few weeks back...









Thought I'd take some more pics through my microscope.....




























Cheers

Paul


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Very close up Paul







Super pics

Cheers Mal


----------



## bandylegss (Oct 10, 2004)

hi paul wow how did you do that i can only look on with envy thanks for something to strive for.

bandylegss.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

Bloody hell Hawky, a watch technician and macro photographer are there no end to your talents?









That Seiko was pretty unusual looking, glad you are enjoying it.









Fantastic pics BTW.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Neil,

It was a sticky hairspring...all gummed up with old oil...but as you can now see, the coils are all nice, clean and clear...

And she is keeping perfect time.









Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nicely done Paul.


----------



## newtiques (Oct 1, 2004)

Great close ups, Paul
















If we could just see that clearly while workin' on 'em









Keep up the great work, Sir


----------

